# Memorial Day Sale



## bagger (May 19, 2009)

Just a heads up for anyone that might be in the market for some new gear and looking for a good deal on it. Dive Pros is having their 20th annual Memorial Day Sale this weekend. They are a great group of people and you cannot beat their on-site heated pool!



Class specials all weekend!! SCUBA Diver, Advanced SCUBA, Nitrox Diver, and others!



Complete Name Brand Dive Packages from $849!!!



Wetsuits up to 50% OFF!



Nitrox Computers from $290!



New model BCD's 10% - 30% OFF!



Tanks, Dive Lights, Computers, Wetsuits, Underwater Cameras, Spearguns, EVERYTHING 10% - 50% OFF!!!



Check out the PRO DEAL from SCUBAPRO and find out how you can get a SCUBAPRO MK25/S600 Regulator system for 

FREE! That's a $686 value!!!



90 Days to 12 months Same as Cash available on all items.



Try before you buy. You can test dive sale items in our heated pool! 



The sale will run from Friday 9AM until Monday 7PM. 

Don't miss the fantastic deals being offered by the Dive Pros during this once a year event! 





SALE Hours:

Friday 9-7

Saturday 7-7

Sunday 9-5

Monday 9-7



850-456-8845

866-DIVEPRO



www.florida-divepros.com


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

guns on sale? 48'' biller?


----------



## All2theBueno (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey everyone, this is Kurtis with Dive Pros. That's right, it's that time of year again and we will be having our annual Memorial day sale FRI-MON. EVERYTHING in the store will be discounted and we will also have specials on out of stock/special order items. This years sale will be as big as ever so come by and check us out.It should be a fun weekend and remember youcan demo any item in our on-site heated pool. 

*Mention to me that you saw my post here on the forum and I will have something special just for you!

Thank you to all of our local divers for your support


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I called your shop today to get a price on the scubapro frameless mask since that's the ONLY one that seems to fit my fat face. The response on the other end of the phone was "drive down here and see for yourself"....

What gives?

I live in CANTONMENT.....



Thanks, Reese


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

I had a buddy in town that rented a full set up. The bcd leaked like hell and the guy had to swim his ass off constantly.



When we returned the gear the guy said he was sorry to hear that but have a nice day....


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess that's just another reason why everyone on here, brags about MBT...


----------



## bagger (May 19, 2009)

I do not work there but I do frequent the place and have had nothing but great service from them. They have always worked with me on any issue that I have had, even the ones that was my fault. I have also visited all of the shops in town and the same goes for them. As far as the problems that that was posted today, I?m not sure. I know that I was in there three times this weekend shopping and everyone seem to be friendly and in a good mood too me. That goes for the sales people and all the shoppers that was in there buy gear. Maybe someone took something the wrong way, my wife does that with me all the time. As far as the mask issue, I didn?t hear what was said but if I was there, I would have told you the price and said come on down and try it out. Sound like that is what happened. A mask is something you have to try on personally and each time. There can be slight differences between any two items, they are never exactly the same.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I didnt need to try on the mask...

I know its the one that fits. For whatever reason, he would tell me the regular price of $115, but refused to tell me the sale price!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

a lot of manufacturers will not let a business advertise a sale price below a certain price. This could have been why they wanted you to come in the store instead of giving you the sale price on the phone....


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks water hazard, that would have made sense.



Problem solved.....

I just ordered it from leisurepro.com for 49.95.....


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

> *FishinFL (5/23/2009)*I called your shop today to get a price on the scubapro frameless mask since that's the ONLY one that seems to fit my fat face. The response on the other end of the phone was "drive down here and see for yourself"....
> 
> What gives?
> 
> ...




You should NEVER buy a mask w/o trying it on. Even the same style mask will differ slightly from time to time. I have had many masks, the same brand and model as mine, fit and not fit.



Always, always, always try on a new mask. And btw....the 119 is most likely a MAP pricing, cannot be advertised for less than that. I see SP being a real stickler for that being that they are so popular.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

It's amazing that guys with a whole 2 posts want to advertise there business but have never posted anything really informative about diving or fishing mabe if you would visit and post here other than to advertise you would get a better response Chad


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Does this place still have great sales throughout the year where a newbie could invest in initial gear?


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Dive Pros is having a sale now. End of year stuff. Turned out some rental gear, checked and up to snuff, you can get bc and regulator system for under $300


----------

